# MMJ and Gun Collecting



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2011)

Anyone want to clarify?

I am not sure what to believe. 


I have been told that if you get caught growing MMJ and any guns in the house, that it is a felony in California? This cannot be true...:holysheep:


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2011)

California?.. is it even legal to "own" a gun there?...:rofl:..
Maybe they(the state) would prefer to provide growers with security. you know, employees of the state, paid for by the tax payer......    j/k...j/k...j/k

I'm sure it's illegal on a federal level og'. And years ago, before mmj, when I got 'popped' here, there were two guns in the truck, and it WAS an additional charge.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2011)

when I got my MMJ card  I had to surrender my concealed weapons permit...I still have a few hand guns and aint NO ONE takeing them from me


----------



## BlueNose (Aug 19, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> when I got my MMJ card  I had to surrender my concealed weapons permit...



that's pretty sad. Seems as if you became a criminal like how getting a felony will get your permit pulled.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2011)

fAk!

so there might be some truth to this??


----------



## BlueNose (Aug 19, 2011)

hxxp://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v10/n132/a04.html

interesting article. State says you can while the ATF form says you can't


question 12e on the form says:
Are you an unlawful(depends who you ask) user of, or addicted to, marijuana, or any depressant, stimulant, or narcotic drug, or any other controlled
substance?
So technically the state says you are lawful and if they aren't sending your mmj info to the ATF I'd say you are within your rights to carry if you have the card.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2011)

I think (in California) it is for growers that are not legal, that can not have guns and Mj (or drugs) in the same house or on their person for that matter.  In California, Drugs and Guns are a no no together.

I don't think the question comes up anywhere about guns or handguns on anything I signed up for as a Card Carrying Medical Marijuana User.  I just can not imagine that a upstanding Certified hand gun toting Certified Medical Marijuana user would put up with their loss of the right to carry.

I may be wrong.  Where are the handcuffs?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 19, 2011)

Being a proud defendor and advocate on my right to the 2nd amendment of our beautiful yet trampled on bill of rights. 
Under the current federal law regarding firearms and narcotics you are treading very thin ice. looked at one perspective you are committing a drug felony, the gun is just illegally present but not associated with the drug crime. That is if you are lucky and the Feds decide not to make you their bottom boy for an all night round the world party. The other much worse is the gun is connected to the distribution and sale of a schedule 1 narcotic which adds a mandatory min 5yrs on top of the already distribution charge. Do not look to state laws for help in regards of lbs off weed + firearms in a liberal democrat 2nd amendment stripping state.

PS..."My Cold Dead Hands"

no one is really legal in any state to grow weed much less grow weed and have firearms close by. just the way it is. I got my 38 snub on my hip and a few plants out back. Guess i'll always be "that guy" 

but be warned....mix the two and it gets really ugly and will be in the papers no matter where you are. Drugs+guns=headlines.
headliners make you a target for WOD martyrdom.


----------



## Locked (Aug 19, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Drugs+guns=headlines.
> headliners make you a target for WOD martyrdom.



Sad but true.....they also will say your crop was worth some crazy amount of cash. Guy gets popped with 10 plants in week one of flower and suddenly in the paper the pot was worth 50,000 dollars "street" value. Lol


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2011)

2 completely different hobbies that are neither intertwined


----------



## animal454 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sad state of affairs (CA)...

What if ALL guns are stored in a proper gun safe away from any stash???

Also someone mentioned "being addicted"...Who is to say who is addicted if they do not know the facts?? Hell I haven't smoked since Monday and I grow and collect.

I am just about to get my secondary County license but why bother if no matter what I am breaking the law and gonna get bent over???
I would rather loose my plant than my guns any days and the thought of loosing my guns BECAUSE of my plants is a crap situation...


Hmmmm...I will pay close attention to this thread..


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 20, 2011)

I have no guns and have no intention of having one. Don't understand why you need guns ( and in plural ).


----------



## Hick (Aug 20, 2011)

Carefull guys,  let's try to refrain from the usual 'pro/anti banter'. We don't want this turning too political. Believe me, I could go into a whole bunch of "why's", but that wasn't the question. He never asked if he "needed" them, only if it was illegal around a grow.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 20, 2011)

Oki. But in my european mind you guys are "nuts" with all those guns around. Some ppl are good but some are evil. Very evil.
But will respect and will not make any judge. Peace :aok:


----------



## Hick (Aug 20, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Oki. But in my european mind you guys are "nuts" with all those guns around. Some ppl are good but some are evil. Very evil.
> But will respect and will not make any judge. Peace :aok:



hee hee it's... okay bho;. I'm not going to judge you either .. but you're certainly right about one thing.. _"nuts"_ :hairpull:...w/all those guns".. *BELIEVE it brother!!*...


----------



## animal454 (Aug 20, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Oki. But in my european mind you guys are "nuts" with all those guns around. Some ppl are good but some are evil. Very evil.
> But will respect and will not make any judge. Peace :aok:



Seems like you associate guns with shooting people and that simply is not the case. 
Speaking for myself, I collect guns because I appreciate the mechanics and workmanship of the art of gun making.

I have allot more to say but I will bite my tongue.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 20, 2011)

animal454 said:
			
		

> Seems like you associate guns with shooting people and that simply is not the case.
> Speaking for myself, I collect guns because I appreciate the mechanics and workmanship of the art of gun making.
> 
> I have allot more to say but I will bite my tongue.



:aok:


----------



## Mutt (Aug 20, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I have no guns and have no intention of having one. Don't understand why you need guns ( and in plural ).



Puts food in my freezer


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I have no guns and have no intention of having one. Don't understand why you need guns ( and in plural ).


Target shooting is as fun as fun can get, million reasons _why_, only one reason _why not_...fear. 



Some need to learn respect for such power before they can learn not to fear it. Being isolated from one of mans great inventions makes people ignorant (in its most pure use of the word). You just dont know so there really is no place for comment. 

I am not trying to use an angry tone here. Just my opinion.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 20, 2011)

They are different points of view. The view with guns and the view without guns. You cannot say is ignorance unless if you are willing to accept that you also are a ignorant because you don't live in my point of view.

Perhaps if i lived in the Far "Old" West i would want that but not my case .

Hey Mutt what do you use for hunt ? A M14 rifle ? Just kidding folks. Have really a great weekend. With or without guns .


----------



## tcbud (Aug 20, 2011)

I live out in the middle of a bunch of trees.  There are reasons (really only one I can think of) to have guns besides collecting and target shooting.  I dont collect and I target shoot only to be familiar with what the gun will do if I have to fire it.  I hope I never have to point it, let alone, fire it.


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2011)

both civil and mature discussion.. :aok:  thanks!

   It's a looong story irish, but I still would like to share the finally.. 
  I was convicted/plea bargained a felony cultivation charge and got 30 days county, work release/weekends. After spending my last night in jail, they actually turned me out of the pod, handed me a rifle across the counter, and bid me a farewell. The Deputy said he had never done anything so strange before. 
   I ran down to the Daylight donut shop and picked up 2 dozen assorted and took them back to the SO. It was a little like doing time in Mayberry. They put a brick in the door so it wouldn't lock, and I was allowed to roam the halls, raid the kitchen, even go outside and smoke with no supervision.


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 21, 2011)

lol hick..gotta luv small town justice


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 21, 2011)

I have 274 firearms.  All but one of them, are in my fathers gun safe, at his home over 200 miles away.  When I started growing, I understood the danger of having my gun collection, and my grow, in the same place.  The gun I have in my possession, is a 12 ga pump shotgun, that has put a lot of meat in my freezer over the years.  It is always unloaded, and the ammunition is locked in a separate location in my home.  I am still pretty sure that if I were busted, it wouldn't matter to the LEO, who would charge me with gun possession while commiting a felony.  But it might be enough to persuade a jury to drop the weapons charge.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 21, 2011)

If you are a legal MMJ patient in the State of Cali and are growing/ in possesion of your Dr. Recomended amount, AND your firearms are legal and registared in your name, then you are perfectly legal when confronted by any State of Cali police agency.
Of course, if for whatever reason they decide that you are not legal under mmj law, then you are in trouble, AND if any federal agency is involved in your investigation or arrest, then we all know MMJ is out the window and you are just another criminal with drugs and guns.

I know personally quite a few folks that have been confronted by State LEO and have had no issues with legal guns and legal grows.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

As someone who lives in a country that is not Firearm friendly I appreciate what you wrote Irish, very well put.

Unfortunetly here in Canada owning a legally registered gun:hubba:  forces me to forfit my right to unreasonable search and seizure, and thats a right i have a hard time giving up considering our little hobby.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 21, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> If you are a legal MMJ patient in the State of Cali and are growing/ in possesion of your Dr. Recomended amount, AND your firearms are legal and registared in your name, then you are perfectly legal when confronted by any State of Cali police agency.
> Of course, if for whatever reason they decide that you are not legal under mmj law, then you are in trouble, AND if any federal agency is involved in your investigation or arrest, then we all know MMJ is out the window and you are just another criminal with drugs and guns.
> 
> I know personally quite a few folks that have been confronted by State LEO and have had no issues with legal guns and legal grows.



Very nice to know NCH.  Thank you.  I thought as much.  One more reason to stay within the Doctor's Recommendation.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 21, 2011)

everything good irish. where i live is not usual ( never happened ) those random shootings. But those are crazy persons that have acess to guns. Or normal ppl that just snapped. If they didn't had access to guns perhaps those shootings didn't happen.
perhaps if i had your way of living i would had a different idea.
But this is not the interest of the topic and i'm verry sorry for the off-topic .


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> everything good irish. where i live is not usual ( never happened ) those random shootings. But those are crazy persons that have acess to guns. Or normal ppl that just snapped. If they didn't had access to guns perhaps those shootings didn't happen.
> perhaps if i had your way of living i would had a different idea.
> But this is not the interest of the topic and i'm verry sorry for the off-topic .


 
what you say BHO rings true for many that live in countries that are hard on gun control, we have fewer guns and in turn there are less gun crimes, but in turn could you imagine having the right to own a gun for personal protection and then suddenly have it removed ? i would have a hard time with that, as i imagine many would, its just different strokes for different folks.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 21, 2011)

CA lifer, born and raised. Gun enthusiast and at times paranoid, BUT my thought of better to have one, and not need it. Then to need one, and not have it. MMJ legal, and not stressing. And sure as hell not giving up any more rights willingly! Dig that last pic Hick! Peep my new belt buckle my buddy sent me for my bday. Got it from a friends old man that died, and got to go through his buckle collection


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 22, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> everything good irish. where i live is not usual ( never happened ) those random shootings. But those are crazy persons that have acess to guns. Or normal ppl that just snapped. If they didn't had access to guns perhaps those shootings didn't happen.
> perhaps if i had your way of living i would had a different idea.
> But this is not the interest of the topic and i'm verry sorry for the off-topic .




Perhaps if her stepfather had a firearm at camp, this most horrible horrible HORRIBLE encounter may have gone differently. 

hXXp://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3757493/Girl-19-is-eaten-by-bear-and-her-cubs.html

Perhaps.

In this crazy world of ours, i expect everyone to be carrying. Z-Day is approaching


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 22, 2011)

When that day arrives i want to be friend of HomieHogleg  ( 274 firearms OMG !!! ) We can start a war


----------



## Hick (Aug 22, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> When that day arrives i want to be friend of HomieHogleg  ( 274 firearms OMG !!! ) We can start a war



Yea... makes me glad I didn't 'brag' on my meager 40 ....
bho'..I like to tell folks to learn to reload. when that .."day arrives"... it would be excellent to have someone hand me a fresh loaded one, every time I empty one.... .


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 22, 2011)

It's a date :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2011)

ruger .38 special (if u run outta ammo u can beat them w/it...lol)

mossberg Persuader

:hubba:

nvr got into "collecting" firearms tho...just target shooting mostly...

nuthin tells a robber to bugger off quicker then the click clack of a shotgun being racked in the night... :aok:


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Aug 22, 2011)

Great thread. It actually raises some concerns for me that I hadn't thought of. 
1 being, do I need to keep ALL my guns at my home, which is also my grow site. I don't have as many guns as some of you but I do have a few dozen and like to shoot pretty much all of them somewhat regularly. So, I like having them around. All but 1 are locked up all the time, except when I go shooting.
And 2, some of my guns were gifts and aren't registered to me. I am 'legal' to grow under OR state law, but unregistered guns in a grow house to the feds could get very ugly. 
I also am an avid reloader, and wonder if they couldn't throw that in the mix somehow. I have alot of ammo. Could they tie that into a case? Maybe make it sound like you were ready for some crazy stand-off or something...
Having no guns around isn't an option for me, but maybe moving some of them might be a good idea.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 24, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> When that day arrives i want to be friend of HomieHogleg  ( 274 firearms OMG !!! ) We can start a war



I used to be a gunsmith, and owned a gun shop.  
When they passed the Brady Bill, I closed up shop, and kept the inventory.  
When I started growing, I moved them all into my fathers gun safe, away from my property, not even near here.  If I am busted, I would rather just have my hunting shotgun, than enough of a collection that the LEO jizzes themselves.

HomieHogleg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 24, 2011)

:rofl: true that 



			
				HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> I used to be a gunsmith, and owned a gun shop.
> When they passed the Brady Bill, I closed up shop, and kept the inventory.
> When I started growing, I moved them all into my fathers gun safe, away from my property, not even near here. If I am busted, I would rather just have my hunting shotgun, than enough of a collection that the LEO jizzes themselves.
> 
> HomieHogleg


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Aug 24, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> @DMB, if you are ever raided for a mj grow op by ANY leo, you're charges will multiply even if you're weapons are in a gun safe, locked up, with trigger guards in place! no way around that. it's a catch 22 to remove you're right to own a gun ever again. you will be numbered on a fed watch list ensuring you will never again purchase a handgun. BUT, (always a but  ), you can purchase a compound bow, recurve bow, crossbow, black powder rifle, bb gun, rifle, and shotgun anywhere thier sold legally! handguns are off limits.
> 
> what is a handgun anyway? to me, it is merely a backup weapon, thats easily concealable, that should only be used until you can get to you're real weapons!


Good info Irish, thank you. I couldn't deal very well with my rights being stripped so will need to make some changes. 
And I love your quote about the handgun... as a young buck I used to think of my Smith .357 as all I needed as home protection. Now a days I wouldn't trust anything but my shotgun. As somebody said earlier in this thread, the sound of a 12-gauge being racked to fire alone is enough to scare 99% of intruders. It's the other 1% you gotta keep them turkey loads ready for


----------



## Rockster (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh the irony of it all. Cannabis is a no no but how many people get killed by people who are drunk and legally own a firearm?

 Although I'm a Brit, was taught first with an airgun ( Original model 50 with Parker Hale scope) from age 8 and once I got to my teens joined a .22 rifle club (which had single shot Martini action rifles) and then did full bore, Lee Enfield .303 and Belgian FN 7.62's down at Bisley, shooting at up to 600 yards with iron sights.

   I was also in the army cadets so fired a Bren .303 auto a few times and which was great fun and then.............I dropped acid for the first time and my whole view of firearms changed. 

  I'm not at all against firearms but believe they should be held in gun clubs when it comes to pistols but America is totally over the top when it comes to gun culture and if I lived there probably would spend my money on good home security rather than keep a gun in the house.

 But I can't even visit America ever again as I have more than one cultivation conviction so am deemed persona non grata because of a bloody plant!

 So I guess I'll never have the chance to shoot a wolf from a helicopter?


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Oh the irony of it all. Cannabis is a no no but how many people get killed by people who are drunk and legally own a firearm?
> 
> Although I'm a Brit, was taught first with an airgun ( Original model 50 with Parker Hale scope) from age 8 and once I got to my teens joined a .22 rifle club (which had single shot Martini action rifles) and then did full bore, Lee Enfield .303 and Belgian FN 7.62's down at Bisley, shooting at up to 600 yards with iron sights.
> 
> ...



(tongue in cheek)....
FAR fewer than are drunk an own a car..   we should probably keep cars restricted to car clubs as well      "the irony" .. I have a cultivation conviction,.. and they won't let me "out" of the country!..:rofl:
I see wolves are making a come back on germany rocker, you may still get the opportunity  

.......but "what" does either have to do w/ collecting and cultivation??  Let's try not to get into the pros 'n cons, opinions, politics, or morality of the ownership. but focus on the "collecting and cultivation" query    There's no need for this to slip into a mud slinging/gunslinging match. Which is what will happen, if we don't remain on topic. 
   thanks


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 25, 2011)

when I read Rockstar was'nt welcome in US for grow conviction, My first thought was Man they should ban Sharon for being married to Ozzy, as our ozzy says its a crazy world,, anyway my Mrs. has a nice gun collection,  Ya Hick reloading stuff,If they let us keep the guns but restrict the bullets, it will be sticks and stones, and me with my Darton compound, and my new Tomcat, archery is my thing, for home security I use Harbor Frieght motion detectors, and a real loud recording of patrick swazzee singing henry the 8th, with a, I've just called 911, scare the hell out of anybody!!


----------



## Rockster (Aug 25, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> (tongue in cheek)....
> FAR fewer than are drunk an own a car..   we should probably keep cars restricted to car clubs as well      "the irony" .. I have a cultivation conviction,.. and they won't let me "out" of the country!..:rofl:
> I see wolves are making a come back on germany rocker, you may still get the opportunity
> 
> ...



 No, America won't let me in, not England not let me out and my post was hardly anti gun, sheeit, I grew up with them and why would I want to kill a beautiful animal like that moron Palin does from a _helicopter?_?

 I've shot for the pot, ducks, geese, deer and wild boar in Poland so I'm not anti gun or anti hunting, just made a comment about the proliferation of hand guns in America but these days the only thing the authorities are likely to pry from my cold dead hand is my todger!  

 Oh, and I've fired a silenced Ingram MAC-10, (.45 acp, not your girly 9mm) as a friend had a family business gun shop, a bespoke shotgun makers and they had a military contracts division and I had the chance to empty a full mag on auto on their demonstration range, that was fun!

 A bit weird it was, it was loaded with sub-sonic rounds and the loudest noise was the metal of the mechanism slapping forward and back, and my target was an old filing cabinet filled with old telephone books, made a right mess of it.

 As regards collecting weapons, I can understand people wanting to collect a variety of various guns and rifles as some weapons are beautiful pieces of engineering in their own right and once saw but not fired a long barrelled gold plated ivory handled single action Colt .45 with the markings of the KKK on it, that was down at Bisley and it was like something out of Robocop when this guy started firing, a right hand cannon!


----------



## Locked (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow this thread has made 3 pages and not a banning in sight.....nice job peeps.
  I don't see the whole cultivation and gun ownership problem going away until our government pulls their heads out their butt on the cultivation part. Great strides hve been made by certain states yet as a nation we remain in the dark ages. Until the majority gets educated to the actual benefits of cannabis I am afraid we will sit here spinning our wheels.   Jmo


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 25, 2011)

Its because mp.c is an amalgamation of people around the world; and legal gun laws along with moral views of gun ownership change so drastically from state to state and more-so from country to country.


Having different views is just the way it is. 

Much Respect Yall. 

eace:


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 25, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Having different views is just the way it is.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Hick (Sep 28, 2011)

we should all read this pdf carefully..  

View attachment ATFOpenLetter092111.pdf


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2011)

sounds like we need a change in that Hick...we need to get "Marijuana"  off the controlled substance list...Dout we can...


take care and be safe Everyone


----------



## Hick (Sep 28, 2011)

while the batf approves sales of ak's to the zetas...:confused2:...


----------



## Mutt (Sep 28, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> we should all read this pdf carefully..



so much for the second amendment
A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free  State, the right of the People to keep and bear arms shall not be  infringed.

So basically by that PDF the ATF is in direct violation of the second amendment by denying the people of a free state following state law the right to bear arms even with a state legal issued medical card.

F the FED.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 28, 2011)

No offense people but i hope none of this is surprising to anyone, its seems quite clear, you have federal gun laws and the feds dont recognize legal Med MJ, so you cant expect the Feds to accept guns and what they consider to be an illegal narcotic under the same roof.


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been 'collecting' way longer than I've been smoking/growing. The first firearm that *I* bought was a WWII surplus 1911A1 from the DCM (Department of Civilian Marksmanship). I was 13 and it cost a whopping $25 and was delivered by the USPS. Yes, this was quite legal back in 1961, before Kennedy got shot. Of course, you had to be on a NRA affiliated rifle or pistol team, which I was and my Dad had nothing to do with the transaction. He wasn't a member of the team. The pistol got stolen years later, but I still have the paperwork from the govt.

Don't feel so bad now. Someone asked me how many guns I had and I honestly didn't know. Over 20, less than 40 .... enough. 274? LOL, if TSHTF, you would probably die in front of the safe trying to make up your mind what to grab. 

I don't reload ... yet. Well, I do have a Lee handloader for my .45-70 C.Sharps, but no real press. But, the movie 'Mad Max' made a big impression on me. Just substitute ammo for gas and guns for cars. In the late 90's, I quit buying guns (mostly LOL) and spent any extra $$$ for case lot ammo. Good thing too after seeing how prices have jumped after 2008.

Wet


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have heard people say that if TSHTF Ammo and whiskey will be the most valuable forms of currency, makes sense.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Sep 28, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> I've been 'collecting' way longer than I've been smoking/growing. The first firearm that *I* bought was a WWII surplus 1911A1 from the DCM (Department of Civilian Marksmanship). I was 13 and it cost a whopping $25 and was delivered by the USPS. Yes, this was quite legal back in 1961, before Kennedy got shot. Of course, you had to be on a NRA affiliated rifle or pistol team, which I was and my Dad had nothing to do with the transaction. He wasn't a member of the team. The pistol got stolen years later, but I still have the paperwork from the govt.
> 
> Don't feel so bad now. Someone asked me how many guns I had and I honestly didn't know. Over 20, less than 40 .... enough. 274? LOL, if TSHTF, you would probably die in front of the safe trying to make up your mind what to grab.
> 
> ...


You are sure right about the cost of ammo.  I do have my favorites, and I would go for them first.  I enjoy all sorts of shooting, from sporting clays to long range rifle target shooting, 500m-1500m.  I do hunt for meat, and usually fill all my deer tags, as well as hunt Turkey, squirrel, rabbit, wild boar, bear and quail.  It is easy to keep my freezer stocked, as I can hunt all of these within a 1000m of my back door.  That is why the only gun I keep at my house, is my trusty 12gauge pump.  It is the most versatile weapon to have on hand.  I visit my fathers regularly, and we do a lot of shooting, reloading, and maintaining of weapons.  But with a grow at my house, it is better to be minimally armed.  Yes, the ATF regs, are tight, but you still must be convicted by a jury.  A jury in the south, will recognize the necessity of having a shotgun in your home, when you can show a history of hunting, and enter a freezer full of wild game into evidence.  Especially if you do not pick up the weapon, when the raid is conducted.

HomieHogleg

I am not an attorney, and the above info is my personal belief, and should not be taken as legal advice.  I am just a stoner who likes to hunt and shoot guns.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 28, 2011)

I gave up my MJ card because I knew there was going to be a conflict with me having the MJ card and a CCW permit at the same time. Having said that -- moving my son's AK47 to storage and the SKS and the Mossberg -- sounds like a good idea now that I have read this thread. My 9mm Glock stays by my side though with my little 22long rifle American Arms which fits in the palm of my hand and will bring down most any attacker. It's also LOUD as Hell. 

In Nevada, when you get the perscription for the card you are legal to go into the dispenseries and purchase weed. You have a year to file with the state and get the card. Of course, they have closed all the dispenseries, so neither the card or perscription mean anything right now. If they open back up I will get another perscription. 

I don't have guns because I want to fight it out with the cops. I have guns because the bad guys all have them -- they steal them from houses all the time, and I am not the type to fall victim to any punk with a stolen gun. Better to be safe than sorry.

If I lived in England or some other country with a ban on owning firearms, I believe I would feel differently, but in this wonderful country, I feel so good with my Baby Glock tucked into my belt.


----------

